# From the what is he on about topic - Workout music



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, I think music is one of the best workout aids out there. I thought I'd see what other people are working out to.

Here is a tip for you being happy increases the amount of endurance you have, having some music to put you into the right mood will extend your range. This is proven bio chemistry due to glycogen uptake or something of the sort.

I thought I would share some tracks I find to be really awesome for working out... just titles most are available on youtube but I won't direct link due to the sites potential copyright policies.

I find UK Hardcore / Happy Hardcore to be the best workout music out there, second melodic trance, and third really good funky house.
Some of the ones that pop into my head first, I have a long list of favorites for workout music, none the less here are a few I like Two from today, not sure how long they will last in my playlist followed by tracks that stayed in my playlist for some time. 

Billy Bunter - Keep on Trying
Destiny - Carn't get enough(Original Mix)


Ehren Stowers - Unity (Sonic Element Remix) 
Hixxy vs Sy & Unknown - Ere we Fking Go
Anime - A-Bomb
Funk Phenomena
Squad E - Hardcore Syco
Lumin8 - Rivers Flow In You (Darwin's HU Remix) 
Brisk & Ham - Fire & Flames
The Beat Kicks - Dougal & Gammer Remix
Seduction and Al Storm - Beat Kicks (Al's VIP Mix) 
I invite you to share your music.


----------

